# FS: 238 Gallon Freshwater Aquarium



## nitrousbrian (Jun 19, 2012)

238 gallon cabinet style aquarium. Comes with gravel, lights, heaters, filter, stand, some driftwood. Was set up for Discus chiclids. Might have more equipment I will search for. The dimensions are 96" long, 24" wide, and 24" high. Call 604-202-2468. Thanks.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have any pics? By the way, you are required to post a price and put "FS" in your title according to the classifieds rules here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/read-before-posting-here-3084/


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. you also have to put a price. and pics will defiantly help your sale. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah what they said lol

i get busted all the time, dont feel bad


----------



## Bristlenose Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

i bought the tank ,i filled it up and it leaked alot and the filter leaks also im really upset ,i got it as a birthday present :-( im really not impressed for 300$


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

ouch!! sorry to hear about the tank & filter leaks also.Hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhhhh not good, 

a reseal isnt that hard or expensive, a pain in the caboose but not to hard, and the filter if it is a canister it could just be as easy as an o ring, couple bucks , 

i bought a 180 one time and my friend who was helping me carry it in the house tripped and smashed the front back and bottom panel, total accident but sucked pretty hard none the less..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

judging by the seller only having one post i doubt he will be back on here, dude that sucks.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

$300! that's a warning sign that there must be a catch - too cheap for the setup

Very disappointing to hear it leaks - what a hassle


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think thats still a pretty good deal... What filter is it?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> I think thats still a pretty good deal... What filter is it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Only a good deal if you know up front, bummer if not disclosed don't care how cheap.


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

For $300... its still quite a decent deal in my opinion, even in that condition... sucks you weren't warned ahead of time though. Hope water didn't spill everywhere.


----------

